# Pahio - Wyndham transition (what they told me at a recent presentation)



## slabeaume (Mar 28, 2007)

I recently went to a timeshare presentation at Pahio Bali Hai.  As an owner of 2 weeks every year at Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, I was curious as to what the Wyndham change would mean to us.  They told us we could convert all our weeks (including our 2 resale weeks for a short time) into Wyndham points by buying another week at Bali Hai.  The cost was something like $17,000 for a 2 bedroom unit.  THat would have put us into some VIP standing with other specials like --- free upgrade to next larger unit if it was available 30 days before check in, reduction of points needed if your unit type is available within a certain amount of time, more advanced reservation period, and other stuff that I can't think of right now.  Sounded interesting, but we really couldn't afford it right now.   You could not pay to convert your weeks to Wyndham, you have to buy another week.  They also said Wyndham maintenance fees would be higher than Pahio maintenance fees.  

For those who don't "buy" into Wyndham, it sounds like everything stays the same.

According to the owners meeting at KBV, we were told that when someone buys into Wyndham, their unit then becomes a Wyndham unit.  If you don't buy into Wyndham, your unit remains a Pahio unit and Wyndham can't reserve into Pahio and Pahio can't reserve into Wyndham units.  They also said Pahio owners would foot the bill to renovate the units, not Wyndham.  I got the impression from the Wyndham presentation that they were also footing the bill for renovations---hope us owners don't have to foot it all!

Other discrepencies----the Wyndham people said the money was already set aside for the new pool at Kauai Beach Villas, while KBV says increased maintenance fees will cover that.  I guess that means another increase next year!  They do still claim to be going forward with the new pool.

HOw does what I've "learned" compare with what any one else was told?


----------



## PerryM (Mar 28, 2007)

*BS Land...*

I truly believe that the average timeshare salesrep mentally builds their world in their head as they drive to work each day – the world they build just doesn’t exist in reality.  This world is very similar to the one Alice visited in Wonderland one crazy night – but these guys live in this world while their eyes are open.  This is beyond the Twilight Zone; it’s BS Land.

We own WorldMark (WM) credits and Wyndham (WN) has a scheme they concocted called TravelShare (TS) which existing owners can qualify for if they just buy 5,000 more WM credits from the WN salesrep.  I can only assume that WN has cooked up some similar scheme for you guys.

A couple of notes:

1)	It’s hard to get anything in writing from the salesreps – ask to see this program in writing

2)	WN won’t give WM owners anything in writing until AFTER you buy their program

3)	The only reason WN is doing this is to make a difference between developer sold units and resale – the resale market is a target for destruction

4)	The salesreps don’t read – they pass on rumors among themselves and this is what you are probably hearing

5)	The salesreps will do just about anything to get a sale – just about anything


If it’s not in writing it’s from BS Land.

Good luck,


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2007)

We are going to Shearwater next month and Rick is going to refuse to go to the presentation this time.  He has no intention of buying anything and has no use for points at all.  We own four weeks of PAHIO and are looking to buy more.  They will never get our weeks with that scheme of forcing us to buy more to do it.  A conversion for all four weeks would be more in line with what we would consider.  If we paid to convert our four weeks and bought another week, would we have to pay again?  That has been Rick's question.  But in his imagination, we would be offered a deal to convert.  Sounds like there are no deals.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Mar 28, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are going to Shearwater next month and Rick is going to refuse to go to the presentation this time.  He has no intention of buying anything and has no use for points at all.  We own four weeks of PAHIO and are looking to buy more.  They will never get our weeks with that scheme of forcing us to buy more to do it.  A conversion for all four weeks would be more in line with what we would consider.  If we paid to convert our four weeks and bought another week, would we have to pay again?  That has been Rick's question.  But in his imagination, we would be offered a deal to convert.  Sounds like there are no deals.



Cindy, if this is FF's system they bring in (sounds like it), you can only convert max 4 weeks in one account at this moment.  And if you only did 3 weeks and later on decide to do another, it will start over again.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ajsmithtx (Mar 28, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are going to Shearwater next month and Rick is going to refuse to go to the presentation this time.  He has no intention of buying anything and has no use for points at all.



I agree.

"According to the owners meeting at KBV, we were told that when someone buys into Wyndham, their unit then becomes a Wyndham unit. If you don't buy into Wyndham, your unit remains a Pahio unit and Wyndham can't reserve into Pahio and Pahio can't reserve into Wyndham units. They also said Pahio owners would foot the bill to renovate the units, not Wyndham. I got the impression from the Wyndham presentation that they were also footing the bill for renovations---hope us owners don't have to foot it all!"

Yes, mx fees will continue to go up as the cost of everything continues to go up, along with limited personnel resources, cost of energy, cost of insurance, etc. etc.,  continues to go up.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 3, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> Cindy, if this is FF's system they bring in (sounds like it), you can only convert max 4 weeks in one account at this moment.  And if you only did 3 weeks and later on decide to do another, it will start over again.
> 
> Jya-Ning



We have 4 weeks at KBV now and they would have converted all 4 of them and added them to the "new" week's points.  2 of our weeks were resale weeks and they even said those would convert at this time---but not ordinarily.  

rickandcindy23, If you're looking to buy another week, maybe you should do it now and take advantage of the Wyndham program.  Sounded inticing, but we just don't need anymore timeshares at this time.  There are different levels of ownership.  The more points you have (in Wyndham), the more perks they offer (such as 25% fewer points needed and unit upgrades 30 days out...).  We went to the presentation just to hear how it was going to affect us.  (plus the $100 in gift cards were nice, too)


----------



## mshatty (Apr 3, 2007)

ajsmithtx said:


> I agree.
> 
> "According to the owners meeting at KBV, we were told that when someone buys into Wyndham, their unit then becomes a Wyndham unit. If you don't buy into Wyndham, your unit remains a Pahio unit and Wyndham can't reserve into Pahio and Pahio can't reserve into Wyndham units. They also said Pahio owners would foot the bill to renovate the units, not Wyndham. I got the impression from the Wyndham presentation that they were also footing the bill for renovations---hope us owners don't have to foot it all!"
> 
> Yes, mx fees will continue to go up as the cost of everything continues to go up, along with limited personnel resources, cost of energy, cost of insurance, etc. etc., continues to go up.



To clarify a little bit, if you convert a fixed week you already own at Pahio, you still own the week. You sign an assignment agreement with the Fairfield Vacation Ownership Trust and assign the week to it in exchange for the number of points the week represents. Every year, you, the owner, have an advance priority reservation right to your week (ARP) from 10 to 13 months for the week check-in date. IF you reserve it, you will use all of your points for that year to do so. If you don't reserve it, you use your points anywhere in the FF/Wyn system.​If you convert a float week, you still do the same assignment. However, instead of your ARP being limited to a fixed week, you can reserve a week equal to the number of points that were allocated to your ownership interest. In this case, you can't exceed the number of points for the ARP, but you may use less points doing the ARP period. Since the float week is not assigned a specific week and unit, your ARP reservation will be limited to the available units. But, during the ARP only Pahio owners who converted their weeks and any Wyndham UDI owners who bought Wyndham units will be competing for the units.​Finally, whether you convert a fixed or float week, at anytime you can cancel the assignment agreement to the Fairfield VOA Trust and regain your original ownership interest, fixed or floating week.​


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 4, 2007)

slabeaume said:


> We have 4 weeks at KBV now and they would have converted all 4 of them and added them to the "new" week's points.  2 of our weeks were resale weeks and they even said those would convert at this time---but not ordinarily.
> 
> rickandcindy23, If you're looking to buy another week, maybe you should do it now and take advantage of the Wyndham program.  Sounded inticing, but we just don't need anymore timeshares at this time.  There are different levels of ownership.  The more points you have (in Wyndham), the more perks they offer (such as 25% fewer points needed and unit upgrades 30 days out...).  We went to the presentation just to hear how it was going to affect us.  (plus the $100 in gift cards were nice, too)




They're down to $100 in gift cards?  There goes the helicopter tours.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 9, 2007)

*A bit more info*

I went to the presentation when I stayed at Shearwater in February.  I was told that you could convert your weeks for FF points, but there was a set fee per contract, plus you also had to buy a significant number of FF points.  And if you bought 2 EOY Bali Hai's at different times (for example), that's 2 contracts, not one.  I would have been at a high level (platinum? maybe?), but it added up to too much money for me.

As far as the gift card is concerned, they have also cut back on where it can be used.  FF on the Big Island had gift cards for Costco and Walmart, but not on Kauai.  I was really disappointed in that.

One "humorous" moment..... I mentioned TUG to the salesperson, and I thought she would turn purple.  "Only disgruntled people ever write into TUG; they just was to deposit a blue week and get a week in Hawaii!"" and more on the same line.   She definitely wasn't happy that I knew about TUG!

I had hoped they would allow Pahio to FF exchanges as an internal exchange, but that would be too reasonable.


----------

